# To cold or to hot (to be cold.....)



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

The NYC code book does not address anything regarding domestic cold water system temperature parameters (to cold and/or to hot). Do any other codes reference this?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

According to UPC bathtubs and whirlpools shall be limited to 120, stats of the water heater are considered a control. Thats all I can find


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Never seen anything about the water being to cold there are limits on how hot the water is to be distributed to each fixture. The Illinois code in the definition section does define what cold, tempered, and hot water is.

"Cold Water": Cold water is water below 85ºF. 

"Hot Water": Water at a temperature of not less than 120°F. 

"Tempered Water": Water ranging in temperature from 85°F to, but not including, 120°F.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey my cold tap water is exactly 85 degrees on some days...infact i got a call from a business that claimed to have no cold water....they were correct because the city's main was buried approx. 2' down,under blacktop pavement. The night time low was 87 and after several days of that the problem showed itself. It was making the lettuce wilt when they washed it,f'in up all the salads. I collected my minimum hourly charge and bolted:laughing: Thank YOU!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You missed out on a big sale! I would have sold them and air to water chiller!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> You missed out on a big sale! I would have sold them and air to water chiller!


 They went bankrupt two weeks later. It was a roadhouse steakhouse. I missed out on not getting paid! Thats why I had them on COD.


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

NY City & State codes are based on the ICC- IPC with variations. The city code defines HW as greater than 110°F and Tempered water as 85°F to 110°F. That would leave water temperatures of 84°F and lower as cold water. thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On the other end it is limited by the physical properties of water... :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Water is hot when my feet are beet red and the veins pop to the surface. Anything less is luke warm.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tempered water as 85°F to 110°F is what the ADA req is here in GA. Why do handicaps have to suffer? 110degree water is cold, nothing warm about it. Its like addinh insult to injury IMO


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Tempered water as 85°F to 110°F is what the ADA req is here in GA. Why do handicaps have to suffer? 110degree water is cold, nothing warm about it. Its like addinh insult to injury IMO


 110 water is cold??? wtf? i agree its not hot but saying its not even warm and that its cold is going alittle too far.:blink: You must remember that the very young and the very old are easily burned.:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a handi-capped friend who HATES MOST ADA codes including Tempered Water. But 90% of the establishments we visit the lav faucets have scalding hot water delivered to them. I understand the very young and very old argument , I see you point sir.

Try a shower with 110:thumbsup: its cold man


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll give you $500 if you can stand under 110F water for 10 min. without coming out red as a lobster. 110F is PLENTY hot for showering.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I have a handi-capped friend who HATES MOST ADA codes including Tempered Water. But 90% of the establishments we visit the lav faucets have scalding hot water delivered to them. I understand the very young and very old argument , I see you point sir.
> 
> Try a shower with 110:thumbsup: its cold man


 I have very delicate skin and 110 is fine for me.:laughing: Too hot of water will dry your skin out.Now in a shower with 2 or 3 gpm 110 might be cold.....my shower pumps out 5 or 6 so I'm getting drenched.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> I'll give you $500 if you can stand under 110F water for 10 min. without coming out red as a lobster. 110F is PLENTY hot for showering.


 
Many Handi-cappers cant STAND.

NOT for me


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I'll give you $500 if you can stand under 110F water for 10 min. without coming out red as a lobster. 110F is PLENTY hot for showering.


 I couldn't imagine over hearing this at the beach......"No honey i dont think I'll get in the gulf today....after all its only 110 degrees water temp"any hotter than that you wouldn't need to cook the shrimp:laughing: catch and eat!:jester:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

110F is very hot. Just as a reference, it's against the law to have a public hot tub higher than 106F in FL.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

Definition Of Cold Water-when It Is Drank Straight From The Faucet And It Makes Your Teeth Hurt.-or Reminds You Of Drinking From The Bottom Of A Well.
Hot Water-when It Is Drank Straight From The Faucet And You Cuss And Spit And Call For Your Wife To Look At The Inside Of Your Mouth. 

Not In The Code , But Should Be


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

cajunplumberjoe said:


> Definition Of Cold Water-when It Is Drank Straight From The Faucet And It Makes Your Teeth Hurt.-or Reminds You Of Drinking From The Bottom Of A Well.
> Hot Water-when It Is Drank Straight From The Faucet And You Cuss And Spit And Call For Your Wife To Look At The Inside Of Your Mouth.
> 
> Not In The Code , But Should Be


:yes:
I miss cold well water and drinking straight out of a spigot (hose bibb).


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

if you havent ever drank from a deep well you are missing the coldest water.nothing like a lip lock on a hosebibb in the middle of the summer way out in the woods.you will think your teeth are about to crack in two .


----------

